# [looking glass 3d] installazione jdk-1.5.0_03

## 102376

```
Extracting...

UnZipSFX 5.42 of 14 January 2001, by Info-ZIP (Zip-Bugs@lists.wku.edu).

replace jdk-1_5_0_03-linux-i586.rpm? [y]es, [n]o, [A]ll, [N]one, [r]ename: y

  inflating: jdk-1_5_0_03-linux-i586.rpm

error: Failed dependencies:

        glibc >= 2.1.2-11 is needed by jdk-1.5.0_03-fcs

        sh-utils >= 2.0-1 is needed by jdk-1.5.0_03-fcs

        fileutils >= 4.0-8 is needed by jdk-1.5.0_03-fcs

        gawk >= 3.0.4-1 is needed by jdk-1.5.0_03-fcs

        textutils >= 2.0-2 is needed by jdk-1.5.0_03-fcs

        /bin/sh is needed by jdk-1.5.0_03-fcs

```

io tutti questi pacchetti gli ho gia emergiati

perche questo errore

----------

## gutter

Sei sicuro di avere le versioi richieste?

----------

## AlterX

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Sei sicuro di avere le versioi richieste?

 

Ciao io sono rimasto ancora alla versione sulla base dell'how-to e se

ricordate, non mi funzionava...

ci sono delle novità??

come faccio ad eliminare tutto quel papiello che l'how-to diceva di installare???

----------

## Raffo

io sono sempre up to date con lg3d... attualmente siamo alla 0.7 in dev... io ho installato proprio java 1.5.03 e nn ho avuto nessun problema...

----------

## 102376

ho risolto ho installato la versione non in rpm , ma quella normale!!!, ma ora riscontro altri problemi !!!!! ho installato tutte le lib, ho fatto i vari link delle librerie come viene detto nel sito, ma se faccio partire lookinglass 3d mi da questo errore;

```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: org/jdesktop/lg3d/displayserver/Main (Unsupported major.minor version 49.0)
```

----------

## .:deadhead:.

rpm  :Question:   :Confused: 

Forse è il caso che prima ci spieghi un pò come hai installato il tutto e se hai seguito una qualche guida

----------

## Raffo

@zocram: quell'errore è perchè sicuramente stai usando java 1.4.... controlla con java-config che sia settato l'1.5

----------

